
Hands-on review of SoundCloud Go - 6stringmerc
http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/29/soundcloud-go-hands-on/
======
6stringmerc
Pretty straight-forward review in my opinion, and I think the criticisms are
couched in trying to think of a more broad audience.

